# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  - ### c

## Aruiteve

«* -* » "" 
 


«» "" 

, , , , , . ! , 1/2 . 1/2. , . , . , . ! . . 1:0 14 , , , , 1/8 . . 1911 . , , - . . . . , . , ( ). , . -, . , , . -, . , , , , . -, , . , . - 14 . , , : , , . , , . , , . , , . . 

: - . . , . . 7 - + ? . 7 - . . 100 . . . . 1 . . 99 526 290 +56 092 62 312 80.4% 41.6% 1 085 224 +573 404 1.1% 19 1 44 676 470 +152 187 74.2% 19.7% 530 658 4 1.2% 38 815 319 +97 386 62 771 80.9% 68.0% 161 049 +136 90 0.4% 93 1 36 859 058 +46 387 29 718 78% 77.2% 159 367 +190 113 0.4% 36 1 35 696 918 +53 148 35 368 87.9% 58.9% 691 178 +163 112 1.9% 17 1 27 925 572 +84 571 61 735 87.3% 80.1% 31 174 +46 48 0.1% 119 1 26 331 295 +176 994 123 441 83.5% 122.0% 52 051 +214 195 0.2% 99 2 24 709 404 31 618 86% 77.4% 182 419 98 0.7% 53 2 24 281 515 +17 4 212 80.2% 61.2% 213 508 0.9% 6 21 685 037 +7 532 7 039 59.8% 3.2% 392 775 +55 54 1.8% 5 16 919 638 69.3% 49.7% 101 203 0.6% 13 632 635 2 547 87.2% 55.1% 116 422 45 0.9% 5 1 11 521 388 +-8 251 1 641 92.6% 64.6% 43 179 +1 0.4% 2 10 870 758 +3 882 15 372 85.9% 75.8% 16 492 +10 31 0.2% 59 1 9 766 975 3 874 90.3% 70.7% 130 041 1 1.3% 8 8 665 326 +2 908 806 72.3% 53.4% 23 644 +3 9 0.3% 5 1 8 498 195 +17 155 14 510 93.1% 98.9% 14 722 +12 30 0.2% 62 1 7 560 247 +30 42 76.6% 37.2% 144 658 2 1.9% 7 169 653 +5 261 2 712 78.6% 47.4% 330 729 +28 16 4.6% 2 6 702 132 +2 117 2 511 75% 25.9% 160 287 +32 33 2.4% 1 6 358 786 +1 086 456 59.8% 39.9% 118 389 +7 6 1.9% 1 6 317 010 415 84% 29.6% 141 881 2.2% 1 5 653 110 +59 737 38.2% 38.4% 118 553 +1 9 2.1% 2 5 622 037 +5 393 4 666 76.8% 74.6% 21 272 +7 5 0.4% 52 1 5 549 479 456 94.4% 68.1% 25 584 10 0.5% 4 1 5 500 737 +52 037 6 287 74% 65.1% 34 614 +132 25 0.6% 59 2 5 012 483 +1 040 1 362 85.9% 52.6% 36 778 +9 8 0.7% 4 4 963 204 +2 053 3 121 91.9% 139.9% 62 749 +4 23 1.3% 16 1 4 741 232 +1 825 1 400 71.3% 60.3% 11 920 +1 5 0.3% 15 1 4 715 489 566 85.4% 49.4% 33 392 15 0.7% 1 4 654 473 1 428 80% 99.8% 33 133 7 0.7% 12 1 4 568 993 +1 500 878 65.2% 48.0% 41 971 +14 8 0.9% 8 1 4 469 719 +1 820 2 128 89.6% 77.3% 48 599 +25 40 1.1% 6 1 4 376 905 +14 624 8 815 91.2% 86.3% 217 704 +25 26 5% 27 1 4 373 011 +16 429 2 657 70.1% 54.7% 14 153 +5 1 0.3% 31 4 167 941 +20 957 30 715 92.4% 58.6% 16 262 +37 23 0.4% 2 4 050 866 +821 1 123 70.4% 21.9% 64 921 +19 22 1.6% 1 4 045 472 +210 321 37.4% 7.5% 102 550 12 2.5% 1 3 415 044 +1 074 1 231 81.8% 62.5% 7 657 +12 6 0.2% 21 1 3 301 662 418 42.7% 0.0% 67 310 3 2% 2 2 653 246 +445 247 47.5% 12.5% 20 770 +6 3 0.8% 5 1 2 640 369 1 183 74.9% 90.7% 21 234 15 0.8% 11 1 2 464 375 27.5% 1.6% 25 366 1% 2 440 825 +10 169 640 48.8% 27.7% 17 449 +8 4 0.7% 9 1 2 275 447 +13 721 93.4% 92.0% 11 021 +37 0.5% 2 183 605 +1 817 1 231 94.5% 82.1% 1 708 +1 0.1% 23 2 171 056 672 66% 44.3% 48 337 7 2.2% 7 1 2 036 845 +20 23 86.9% 39.5% 29 437 1.4% 2 026 277 +5 5 728 83.7% 68.3% 2 258 3 0.1% 112 1 1 807 654 105 44.4% 0.2% 16 888 0.9% 3 1 746 997 43.5% 6.6% 14 122 0.8% 1 682 409 266 81.9% 63.4% 8 231 5 0.5% 5 1 1 575 486 19 62% 25.4% 30 635 1.9% 1 488 306 163 57% 20.1% 19 056 1.3% 1 1 471 342 +210 193 80.5% 69.5% 4 498 8 0.3% 4 1 1 417 909 1 808 82% 77.0% 7 572 18 0.5% 33 3 1 289 474 +219 181 30.6% 11.4% 38 072 +5 2 3% 3 1 280 625 435 70.4% 34.0% 9 442 +1 1 0.7% 16 1 279 297 +3 147 1 736 60% 31.2% 6 958 +3 2 0.5% 82 1 1 270 318 +139 113 68.7% 19.2% 16 289 +1 1.3% 1 257 412 +313 320 57.5% 14.9% 17 427 +12 10 1.4% 8 2 1 221 273 +91 55 40.5% 10.4% 10 741 0.9% 1 1 174 448 +2 299 1 684 51.8% 28.1% 19 966 +2 1 1.7% 10 - 1 152 466 +3 552 88.7% 55.5% 9 051 +5 0.8% 1 147 282 +137 10 61.4% 10.7% 29 272 +3 2.6% 1 122 783 +2 271 1 144 62.4% 19.8% 22 253 2% 10 1 111 569 +5 17 95.8% 77.8% 8 530 0.8% 1 045 708 +92 110 99.99% 54.1% 2 348 0.2% 1 - 1 029 360 +230 5 449 +7 0.5% 1 024 914 +6 735 1 007 85.7% 58.2% 35 940 3.5% 6 1 015 970 +6 718 82.1% 47.9% 8 543 +10 0.8% 1 006 851 +12 772 101 66.7% 94.5% 2 135 0.2% 3 1 000 941 +2 4 90.5% 41.8% 12 019 1.2% 998 047 378 84.5% 80.6% 7 548 1 0.8% 11 994 037 69.7% 44.4% 7 118 0.7% 968 992 +465 407 71.6% 28.2% 6 113 +2 1 0.6% 22 1 826 312 +53 57 77% 30.8% 9 487 +1 2 1.1% 824 943 +64 52 53% 33.3% 9 989 +2 1 1.2% 1 778 895 196 54.1% 28.1% 19 646 2 2.5% 3 703 228 27 38.5% 6.5% 5 708 0.8% 1 697 520 +59 87 82.7% 67.5% 1 537 +1 0.2% 6 - 671 770 +9 7 77.4% 38.1% 16 809 +1 2.5% 662 747 74% 31.8% 2 570 0.4% 652 925 +1 935 69.3% 24.5% 4 384 0.7% 633 475 +13 20 62.9% 4.0% 19 488 3.1% 622 102 551 75.4% 54.0% 1 242 1 0.2% 610 473 +646 76 65.3% 44.5% 2 799 1 0.5% 6 1 595 745 +343 47 42.5% 14.9% 11 922 +2 2% 2 548 570 +115 81 77.2% 2.3% 5 830 1.1% 515 645 52.3% 14.7% 24 800 +1 4.8% 507 112 +12 33.2% 3.3% 6 437 1.3% 495 420 +136 71 36.6% 11.2% 7 572 1.5% 485 064 +406 480 99.99% 75.4% 685 0.1% 17 482 906 905 0.2% 460 714 256 68% 51.6% 11 054 2.4% 3 445 881 8 38.1% 34.6% 8 712 2% 400 722 +24 14 28.4% 29.1% 16 217 +2 1 4% 399 119 72.2% 17.5% 4 628 1.2% 345 197 +130 28 9 599 +8 2.8% 342 155 +35 27 29.8% 6.6% 5 684 1.7% 333 746 58.7% 21.9% 4 019 1.2% 333 567 +32 17 47.4% 14.0% 3 594 1.1% 1 327 061 -243 69.9% 23.9% 2 793 0.9% -10 309 253 +453 182 75.9% 71.5% 1 170 +2 0.4% 284 994 547 88.7% 61.8% 1 038 0.4% 43 284 176 +39 42 47.1% 16.6% 2 790 1% 272 219 1 50.9% 6.0% 3 202 1.2% 271 149 +2 5 17.5% 1.3% 6 881 2.5% 266 381 14 30.3% 17.3% 3 155 1.2% 264 490 +3 050 503 99.3% 75.2% 225 0.1% 259 356 27 40.8% 7.7% 5 622 2.2% 248 268 +58 129 60.4% 47.1% 1 637 0.7% 230 816 27 60.6% 19.1% 2 229 1% 224 468 1 071 0.5% 217 289 +52 45 80.3% 0.1% 758 0.3% 1 207 101 82.6% 144.3% 219 0.1% 206 743 +41 61 34.4% 17.3% 7 843 +3 1 3.8% 206 553 1 24.5% 0.7% 2 991 1.4% 201 785 68.2% 34.0% 4 230 2.1% 198 608 997 0.5% 185 708 +180 22 55.1% 12.6% 4 271 +3 2.3% 2 185 651 3 99.99% 43.8% 311 0.2% 171 023 39.1% 14.4% 1 461 0.9% 169 946 23.5% 7.1% 4 080 2.4% 169 810 44% 5.6% 3 630 2.1% 152 669 22 30.8% 3.0% 3 433 5 2.2% 1 2 138 302 +26 17 97.9% 68.2% 3 056 2.2% 132 811 7 81.6% 50.9% 1 467 1.1% 123 993 13.3% 7.8% 1 965 1.6% 116 000 +19 13 93% 89.6% 809 0.7% 104 944 +528 56.9% 22.2% 568 +1 0.5% 104 808 8 46.4% 7.6% 1 925 1.8% 97 097 +708 411 0.4% 94 714 37 1 457 1.5% 88 887 2 11.3% 5.2% 1 968 2.2% 88 220 19 20.7% 11.0% 2 685 3% -' 87 902 +8 1 45.6% 20.9% 830 0.9% 81 581 44.8% 48.0% 1 393 1.7% 78 244 +981 70% 35.8% 314 0.4% 77 704 +58 68.2% 40.7% 649 0.8% 73 908 42% 25.3% 1 422 1.9% 71 757 15 66.3% 12.4% 1 285 1.8% 69 376 37 58.5% 14.0% 688 1% 68 553 15 79.2% 19.6% 878 1.3% 67 621 19 7.4% 2.8% 1 414 2.1% 63 663 1 22.6% 3.7% 4 992 7.8% 63 425 +3 48.1% 12.3% 997 1.6% - 63 144 +14 6 63.3% 0.3% 412 0.7% 62 521 1 92.5% 84.6% 21 59 574 410 0.7% 57 421 +1 2 16.7% 2.3% 3 163 5.5% 51 276 37 0.2% 0.1% 38 0.1% 50 068 86.5% 45.8% 171 0.3% 48 973 13.9% 0.2% 306 0.6% 47 446 32 74.2% 55.1% 158 0.3% - 46 457 30 4% 0.6% 669 1.4% 45 986 70.7% 31.2% 297 0.6% 43 693 81.1% 1.2% 280 0.6% 41 853 187 0.4% 40 806 21 48.5% 51.4% 845 2.1% 39 337 1 28.4% 9.4% 290 0.7% 38 153 47.2% 7.8% 464 1.2% 37 491 44.3% 10.9% 833 2.2% 34 658 28 0.1% 34 490 46.2% 8.9% 706 2% 33 874 2 3.4% 0.8% 860 2.5% 32 764 1 14.9% 5.6% 743 2.3% 31 359 94% 38.2% 36 0.1% - 29 729 +6 2 33.7% 4.8% 409 1.4% 27 980 25.7% 0.5% 163 0.6% 27 300 2 43.6% 27.0% 1 361 5% 25 375 12.3% 0.0% 386 1.5% 24 575 47.2% 15.0% 153 0.6% 23 375 +3 2 138 0.6% - 22 615 30 78.3% 127.8% 120 0.5% 22 203 58 0.3% - 21 631 20.3% 8.3% 387 1.8% 21 124 +30 16 68.5% 55.7% 88 0.4% 20 207 99.99% 228.8% 110 0.5% 19 644 +8 1 39.1% 6.9% 238 +1 1.2% 18 352 16.3% 7.5% 138 0.8% 17 786 55.6% 52.9% 125 0.7% 17 184 17.9% 0.7% 183 1.1% 16 182 92.4% 43.5% 12 0.1% 15 970 99.99% 59.1% 29 0.2% 15 784 +71 16 75.3% 94.6% 65 0.4% 15 760 45.8% 5.9% 74 0.5% 15 690 32.5% 15.2% 189 1.2% 15 547 1 17 0.1% 15 311 34.8% 19.2% 113 0.7% 15 263 2 93.3% 9.5% 245 1.6% 12 586 22.1% 5.3% 372 3% 11 981 48.1% 6.0% 14 0.1% 11 971 72.8% 68.0% 21 0.2% 11 945 3.3% 1.2% 2 159 18.1% - 10 964 89 0.8% 10 189 103 1% - 9 500 4 33.7% 4.4% 116 1.2% 9 434 24.6% 15.0% 314 3.3% 9 106 64.7% 10.3% 146 1.6% 8 977 1 57.9% 12.6% 161 1.8% - 8 848 38.9% 3.8% 176 2% 8 037 2 82.1% 48.0% 294 3.7% - 7 760 46.2% 17.5% 126 1.6% 7 648 22.3% 9.1% 194 2.5% - 6 559 62.6% 6.8% 46 0.7% - 6 279 59.4% 18.1% 77 1.2% 5 933 +37 9 +2 0.2% 4 621 97.4% 42.8% 1 3 904 72.3% 21.7% 12 0.3% 3 430 79.7% 29.3% 13 0.4% 2 805 89.9% 73.6% 0 1 930 65.8% 44.4% 0 1 403 42.1% 11.8% 8 0.6% 1 142 +102 6 0.5% 721 15 2.1% 29 0. : « . » 

, ? , , , . , , , . , , - . , . . 30 , . , . , , , . , , , . , « », . : . 1904 . - , - , . , -2022 . , , 14 2022, . 

-2022 - , 1/2 . ? . , , , . , - , . , . 14 2022. ru *. , . - . 

? ? ? ?? ? ? *. 446 . . , 32 . . , . . : , . , 90 . 12 . . . 2024 . (4-2-3-1): - , , , - , - , , - . 22- , , , 14,7 119- , . 

10 -2022. 2022, 23- . . , , . . - . . , . , . - J.B. 

. : , , , . 2022/2023, 14. 5 1906 . . 7 1906 . , . , « », « » « ». : (Bank of England), , . , , , . , , . , , : -, , . 2014 - . $1 8 . . 1911 . , , - . . . . , . : 1/2 -2022. 

 -  

 -  
 -  



 -  



 -  








 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  


 -  


 -  

 -  

 -  

 -  
 -  


 -  




 -  
 -  
 -  

 -  
 -

----------

